

Python and the Principle of Least Astonishment (2011) - mmphosis
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/7/9/python-and-pola/

======
collyw
Pythons not bad, but it still has its WFT moments. Append and extend usually
work as expected. Except when it treats a string as a list of characters.

